# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Uniden Radios

## anderset20

Hey guys looking at a set of these

:: Uniden New Zealand ::

Anyone got them ? Or other recommendations. Don't want to spend a fortune 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

They work but I would go to the 2 watt models if you can afford it

----------


## Pengy

+1 on that. 5watt if you stretch the $$

----------


## anderset20

Bugger I was kinda hoping that wasn't going to be the response 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

If you are going to use them on open country, then the lower powered ones would possibly be "OK".
Start putting bush,big hills and valleys into the picture, and they are likely to struggle to get very much distance at all

----------


## anderset20

Yeah I will be in valleys. But even the super duper ones struggle don't they? I'd more use them for cross valley and checking in from the tops I think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> +1 on that. 5watt if you stretch the $$


but..............heavy things they are.

----------


## Grotto

We use ICOM's which are much clearer.
ICOM New Zealand: Marine

Have found low watt Uniden's quite hard to hear clearly on.

Only used them on the water so not sure how they cope with hills and bush.

----------


## Pengy

Just weighed my uho76_sx and it goes 257gms

----------


## gadgetman

> We use ICOM's which are much clearer.
> ICOM New Zealand: Marine
> 
> Have found low watt Uniden's quite hard to hear clearly on.
> 
> Only used them on the water so not sure how they cope with hills and bush.


You are not meant to use those from land unless you have a special license. They are VHF marine rather than the UHF PRS.

----------


## mikee

> You are not meant to use those from land unless you have a special license. They are VHF marine rather than the UHF PRS.


Yep, this is true I might even know someone who has an operators ticket  :Grin:  They work good in the bush, vhf cuts thru foliage and travels etc better (laymens terms here)  just like those old nasty Garmin Dog tracking units

----------


## gadgetman

You can get VHF sets for land use (different frequencies) but they are more expensive, you have to have a license for them and the license is not free.

----------


## Pengy

> Yep, this is true I might even know someone who has an operators ticket  They work good in the bush, vhf cuts thru foliage and travels etc better (laymens terms here)  just like those old nasty Garmin Dog tracking units


Interestingly, having experimented a bit with both UHF and vhf, neither is superior all round.

----------


## grunzter

2 watt are a waste of time, unless you are playing in the back yard.
Go for 5 watt.
I have bought a number of Radios from 409shop, mostly chinese brands, but had them outlast Unidens, motorolas & kenwoods!
Puxing's are good, as are other ones...
409SHOP LIMITED 2-way Radio & walkie talkie accessory OEM ODM manufacturer

oh, if you ever buy online, make sure you get NZ frequency band ones... they offer them in all the ranges...

----------


## Grotto

> You are not meant to use those from land unless you have a special license. They are VHF marine rather than the UHF PRS.


I didn't realise that, guess I won't be taking them into the bush

----------


## Gerbs

> 2 watt are a waste of time, unless you are playing in the back yard.
> Go for 5 watt.
> I have bought a number of Radios from 409shop, mostly chinese brands, but had them outlast Unidens, motorolas & kenwoods!
> Puxing's are good, as are other ones...
> 409SHOP LIMITED 2-way Radio & walkie talkie accessory OEM ODM manufacturer
> 
> oh, if you ever buy online, make sure you get NZ frequency band ones... they offer them in all the ranges...


Most of those need an amateur license, don't they?

I use the Uniden tradies pack on the farm and in the bush.
Useful when you've got 2 teams of shooters out on quads.
Bush work - range drops off VERY quickly, but good for evening checkins and fantastic from on top of a big hill  :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

The old school AM CB was good for getting around obstacles and distance but lousy for quality.

----------


## Pengy

Only need a license for VHF or duel banders, and officially for using marine vhf for anything other than emergency.

----------


## Pengy

I am told that nothing beats the good old HF mountain radio. Not very portable though

----------


## gadgetman

> Only need a license for VHF or duel banders, and officially for using marine vhf for anything other than emergency.


You only need to do the course for marine now but you are meant to apply for a call sign (free) which is essentially your license.

----------


## gadgetman

> I am told that nothing beats the good old HF mountain radio. Not very portable though


I'd forgotten about those. Good to check in and get a weather update on a longer trip. Some of the newer ones are not too bad for size. The killer is all the wire for the antenna.

----------


## mikee

> You only need to do the course for marine now but you are meant to apply for a call sign (free) which is essentially your license.


I have a  Maritime Restricted Operators Certificate but this is sufficient if you just have a VHF,  Maritime VHF Operator Certificate (Coastguard course)

----------


## Pengy

I have not come across anyone getting into strife for using boat based vhf without a call sign, but that may be because I live in a quiet backwater. I am told that Auckland coastguard police things differently.

----------


## Survy

@anderset20 I got the exact pair last year, they work a treat for me have no problems with them. In the suburbs you pickup a lot of interference as expected, in the country I use them on the farm and I'm happy for what I use them for, it worked a treat for duck season with the flushers. Considering others I hunt with have radios as well, you only need to be in range of one of them for communication. The ear pieces cut out a lot and are much clearer to use that the speaker and are perfect when you are creeping around. I have taken them on school camps etc. I am happy with them, that's just my 2 cents worth and for entry level radios the price sits right.

----------


## mikee

These are the ones I use

:: Uniden New Zealand ::

----------


## bully

What is nz frequency or band? What do I look for?

oh, if you ever buy online, make sure you get NZ frequency band ones... they offer them in all the ranges...[/QUOTE]

----------


## chrome

Nz PRS is 477mhz. Around that.  


01 476.4250
02 476.4500
03 476.4750
04 476.5000
05 476.5250
06 476.5500
07 476.5750
08 476.6000 
09 476.6250
10 476.6500 
11 476.6750
12 476.7000
13 476.7250
14 476.7500
15 476.7750
16 476.8000
17 476.8250
18 476.8500
19 476.8750
20 476.9000
21 476.9250
22 476.9500
23 476.9750
24 477.0000
25 477.0250
26 477.0500
27 477.0750
28 477.1000
29 477.1250
30 477.1500
31 477.1750
32 477.2000
33 477.2250
34 477.2500
35 477.2750
36 477.3000
37 477.3250
38 477.3500
39 477.3750
40 477.4000
41 476.4375
42 476.4625 
43 476.4875
44 476.5125 
45 476.5375
46 476.5625
47 476.5875
48 476.6125
49 476.6375
50 476.6625
51 476.6875
52 476.7125
53 476.7375
54 476.7625
55 476.7875
56 476.8125
57 476.8375 
58 476.8625
59 476.8875
60 476.9125
61 476.9375
62 476.9625 
63 476.9875
64 477.0125
65 477.0375
66 477.0625
67 477.0875
68 477.1125
69 477.1375
70 477.1625
71 477.1875
72 477.2125
73 477.2375
74 477.2625 
75 477.2875
76 477.3125 
77 477.3375 
78 477.3625
79 477.3875 
80 477.4125

----------


## Brian

> These are the ones I use
> 
> :: Uniden New Zealand ::


They are $230 a pair at Dick Smiths so I ordered some.I like the ones that take ordinary batteries

----------


## Pengy

Ordinary batteries make sense, but do restrict the power

----------


## anderset20

@Brian was that online or just in store somewhere?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Brian

They were online
Try this Buy Uniden UH720SX-2NB UHF Handheld 2PK | Read Reviews | Dick Smith Online Shopping

----------


## anderset20

Thanks @Brian order placed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bryan

So can someone please answer for me the following: 

If someone were to use a set of radios that have come from the states and run on US frequencies, would they still work in NZ? 

e.g. Midland GXT100 5W radio set. 

Reason being that I was given a pair of these 5 years ago and have never really used them, but have a couple of hunts coming up where they may be of use.

----------


## stretch

> So can someone please answer for me the following: 
> 
> If someone were to use a set of radios that have come from the states and run on US frequencies, would they still work in NZ? 
> 
> e.g. Midland GXT100 5W radio set. 
> 
> Reason being that I was given a pair of these 5 years ago and have never really used them, but have a couple of hunts coming up where they may be of use.


They will work - the electromagnetic spectrum is no different in NZ, but the manmade rules and regulations and frequency allocations ARE different. You'd be committing various offences by transmitting on them. 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## Pengy

Would you not have to reprogramme to the nz Chanel's, assuming that is even possible? 
My understanding is that if they are ex USA, you will only be able  to communicate with others of same origin. Fine if all members of a group have them, but no good to chat to say, a nz Rino.

----------


## Bryan

So they will work between the pair I have and that's it? 

But if I use them I am a naughty boy... :Psmiley:

----------


## gadgetman

> So they will work between the pair I have and that's it? 
> 
> But if I use them I am a naughty boy...


Yes.

----------


## veitnamcam

So I have a radio operators ticket and dad has a call sign can we legally use marine radio on land?

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> So I have a radio operators ticket and dad has a call sign can we legally use marine radio on land?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Only if you are standing in the boat.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Only if you are standing in the boat.


One of us would be.

----------


## veitnamcam

So is that a yay or nay ?

----------


## Pengy

Not sure on the hard and fast rules on this one, but it would be hard to prosecute for using marine channels when onshore. After all, they are used for land to boat all the time.

----------


## Dan

I've bought a bunch of Dualband Chinese (Baofeng) 5w handhelds that are as tough and reliable as any expensive company units I've used, Straight out of China off Ebay for about $40 shipped each, never looked back.

----------


## mikee

> Not sure on the hard and fast rules on this one, but it would be hard to prosecute for using marine channels when onshore. After all, they are used for land to boat all the time.


Pretty sure that as long as both "Operators" have the right paperwork (assuming you want to dot your "i's") then its a non issue. I would imagine its the same even if you are not as long as you are not tying up ch 16 you should be fine.  I would happily use one anywhere almost. I think I might actually put a UHF in the truck tho  if we ever get it back

----------


## mikee

> So is that a yay or nay ?


Its a Yay from me

----------


## chris-b

I use them both on the water and some times on land.
We use VHF for work a 25w land/boat based unit and few 1/3/6w waterproof hand helds for the portable units. 

We use Cobra brand.
https://www.cobra.com/products/handheld/mr-hh350-flt.

----------

